
Yellow dye 1 could be the key to immortality - lotusleaf1987
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature09873.html
======
jws
_In The Pipeline_ [1] covers this well.
[http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2011/04/01/live_long_an...](http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2011/04/01/live_long_and_prosper_and_be_bright_yellow_at_the_same_time.php)

Researchers were speculating that if they could just bind _something_ to
defective proteins they could get them cleaned out of cells. Noting that they
could see the defective structures because they were staining them yellow,
they used their yellow stain. Instant 60% lifespan increase in (yellow)
nematodes. If only nematodes could award Nobel prizes.

Other non-dye chemicals were found to work similarly. If this goes anywhere in
the end, I don't think we need to fear being ruled by an upper class of
chartreuse immortals.

[1] Best known around HN for the "Things I Won't Work With" series:
[http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/things_i_wont_work_with...](http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/things_i_wont_work_with/)

------
jawartak
*cancer.[1]

[1]<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudan_I>

~~~
thyrsus
I don't understand: the article appears to report on the effect of Thioflavin
T (ThT), which is not among the numerous synonyms for Sudan I that the
wikipedia article lists. I followed the Sudan III and Sudan IV references, and
didn't find anything there, either.

I am not a chemist; just curious.

------
aresant
Great unsubstantiaed link-bait title + only $32.00 paywall for the secret to
everlasting life. What fun the internet's become!

------
pjy04
Awesome linkbait + paywall

The intro paragraph was definitely written by a scientist

